# Unlimit Hybrid RTA SubOhm Tank from Kizoku



## Rob Fisher (11/12/20)

As part of my last parcel from overseas, I added this Unlimit Hybrid RTA SubOhm Tank from Kizoku.



It's not in my wheelhouse because it's a dual coil postless deck which is not my favourite but I was intrigued by it because of the top AND bottom airflow options and the fact that is a hybrid allowing both you own coils and commercial coils. If you remove the build deck you can pop in a Falcon coil.



It's also an 810 drip tip which I also dislike and it didn't come with a 510 adapter. Luckily I have some spare and I popped that in with one of my better drip tips.

It came with all the other extras like coils, cotton, commercial coil and an additional top fill cap which allows more liquid capacity and tools.

I really was prepared to dislike the tank but after building it and giving it a go I was very pleasantly surprised! I ended up shutting off the top airflow completely and closing the bottom airflow about a third... this tank has as much air as you could ever want.

I put in Dual Fused Claptons 2x28/40 which came out at a resistance of 0.21Ω and I'm firing it at 32 watts. The airflow is nice and smooth and is quieter than my DVarw DL and the Taifun GT IV.



The flavour is really good and despite my initial feelings, I'm really liking the tank! Let's see how we go with it over the weekend... but I don't think it was expensive and certainly way cheaper than the other RTA's in the same package. This was a good buy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (11/12/20)

Wow, it looks very elegant on that mod @Rob Fisher 
What a pairing!
Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/12/20)

I like the multi purpose feature.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (11/12/20)

Silver said:


> Wow, it looks very elegant on that mod @Rob Fisher
> What a pairing!
> Enjoy it


I wouldn't describe it as elegant, it's a skyscraper lol! Kizoku are one of the best new manufacturers without a doubt!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ryan69 (9/3/21)

Nice I like the look of it


----------



## Ryan69 (11/3/21)

Hope some vendor will bring it in


----------

